# howto show a index of all available man entries



## little_princess (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello!

little_princess here, I am new in FreeBSD (and Unix-like in general) and was just asking myself :

How can I get a list (index) of all available *man*ual entries (in a section) ??? It can't be that difficult, right? :\

I just like having an overview, and the fact, that I didn't manage to get such a rudimentary thing to work, kind of annoyed me...nevertheless, I really enjoy FreeBSD

. little_princess


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 20, 2009)

Base system:
[cmd=]ls /usr/share/man/man*[/cmd]
Ports:
[cmd=]ls /usr/local/man/man*[/cmd]

(there's man*1* thru man*9* in both parts of the system)

The number indicates the man category, so 
	
	



```
mktemp.3.gz == man 3 mktemp
```


----------



## little_princess (Jul 20, 2009)

*This is what I was looking for!*

sounds wizard-like to me 
You can really do anything, with an OS like this!
The limit seem to be my skills...

I wonder how long it will take me to understand and control FreeBSD truly!?!

.little_princess


----------

